# Latest Addition



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I just got this a few days ago. I bought it on eBay for $7.50USD. I don't usually go for designer stuff but liked the look of this & the band, so took a chance. I put a new battery in it yesterday & it works fine. Unfortunately, I got it wet today, just checking the water temp in the shower so I likely won't be wearing it much. I tend to mostly wear dive watches & never have to worry about taking them off.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Despite my poor picture, the watch is in excellent condition.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wet wet wet-but I just bought a sicura alarm from canada got a letter from parcel force today asking for 11.70 squids VAT and then 13.50 parcelforces own clearance fee-did you suffer any of this? Have paid it for delivery tomorrow .Did check google etc and this site first but answers seem vague- customs vat ok but some sites saying parcelforce charge actually illegal. suppose should buy in own market-have complained via their website-kep you posted


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi.

No, I had no customs issue, however I had mine delivered to my nephew in the US, then got it from him. Mostly, if I buy from the UK & or Europe, I have it sent to Glasgow. If I buy in North America I have it sent to Canada. I am currently working in Vancouver & commuting to Glasgow. I bought one a while back for about $10.00, and had it sent to my address in Canada. I got a bill from Canada Customs for the taxes, which came to, I think it was $1.38. They sent me a bill for $6.38, the $1.38 in taxes & a $5.00 fee for charging me the $1.38 tax!!!! It seems to be random how these fees are charged in the UK or Canada. Sometimes I get charged & sometimes I don't.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roddyjb said:


> Hi.
> 
> No, I had no customs issue, however I had mine delivered to my nephew in the US, then got it from him. Mostly, if I buy from the UK & or Europe, I have it sent to Glasgow. If I buy in North America I have it sent to Canada. I am currently working in Vancouver & commuting to Glasgow. I bought one a while back for about $10.00, and had it sent to my address in Canada. I got a bill from Canada Customs for the taxes, which came to, I think it was $1.38. They sent me a bill for $6.38, the $1.38 in taxes & a $5.00 fee for charging me the $1.38 tax!!!! It seems to be random how these fees are charged in the UK or Canada. Sometimes I get charged & sometimes I don't.


that seems to be pattern-no pattern-perhaps they think it keeps us all expecting doom- but really its parcelforce charge rather than tax office I am disputing-good luck on your travels


----------

